# Savage stock replacement



## MitchMitchell (Apr 16, 2014)

Hi Fellas,
I bought a new savage model 11/111 trophy hunter in .270 win and I want to replace the synthetic stock with a wood one. I have two questions; are there any manufactuers that I should look/ lookout for, and second, is the stock a model 110 or a 111? I've only found 110s so I guess thats the one I'm looking for? Once again any and all help is apreciated!


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 16, 2014)

Boyd's laminated stocks have served me well.


----------



## bamaboy (Apr 16, 2014)

MitchMitchell said:


> Hi Fellas,
> I bought a new savage model 11/111 trophy hunter in .270 win and I want to replace the synthetic stock with a wood one. I have two questions; are there any manufactuers that I should look/ lookout for, and second, is the stock a model 110 or a 111? I've only found 110s so I guess thats the one I'm looking for? Once again any and all help is apreciated!



Same stock 110/111, Try RAM stocks, I went from a wood grain to a synthetic on my Savage 111 30-06. I know you are doing the opposite.


----------



## killitgrillit (Apr 16, 2014)

Go with Boyd's as Lagrange Dave mentioned and be sure to measure screw spacing, 270 is a long action.


----------



## munchie3409 (Apr 23, 2014)

The only thing you need to know about Savage model is that  two digits like model 10 means it's a SA (short action).  If you see three digits, then the rifle is a LA (long action).
Savage difference between a model 110 or model 111 may be the finished used on the rifle itself.  That is why you might see something like a model 11 or 16...they are all model 10 actions with a different finish or some other minor difference in the rifle.

You won't need to measure screw spacing for LA.  Savage is goofy and changed the screw spacing on SA rifles, but LA have been left the same.

Boyd's offers some inexpensive laminate options, but SSS and Richard's microfit also have stocks for Savages.


----------



## Klondike (Jun 8, 2014)

Make sure you know whether it is bottom or top bolt release as well as mag configuration.  

Bottom bolt release models eliminate several manufacturers


----------

